# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] 1/0/1900 error when cell blank, how to remove?

## davidpierce

Hi all,
I have the following formula in my sheet and need to figure out how, if cells below are blank, to make this a zero number or no value or something so that it doesn't show 1/0/1900 date.

the Formula:
=MIN(L26:INDEX(L26:L10020, IFERROR(MATCH("Task Category 1", C26:C10020,0)-1, 9000)))

I have attached a screen shot to assist!

Thanks,
Dave

----------


## AlKey

Go to *File*, *Options*, *Advanced* and scroll about 3/4 down. Uncheck where it says: "*Show a zero in cells that have zero value*"

----------


## Tony Valko

Can't see your pic.

1/0/1900 is 0 formatted as a date.

This will return a blank:

=IFERROR(1/(1/MIN(L26:INDEX(L26:L10020, IFERROR(MATCH("Task Category 1", C26:C10020,0)-1, 9000)))),"")

----------


## davidpierce

Really Close Tony Valko,
When I put in that formula, the cell next to it, with the "formula =L24+K24-1" went to #VALUE so created an error. Any ideas on that. I attached a screen shot of that action!
Thanks
Dave

----------


## davidpierce

Hi Tony,

I tried this and it seams to work! =IFERROR(1/(1/(L24+K24-1)),"")

Thank you for your help and assistance! Very much appreciated!
Dave

----------


## Tony Valko

If L24 or K24 contain formulas that return formula blanks "" then you'll get  the #VALUE! error if you try to do math operations on them:

=L24+K24-1

Thanks for the feedback!  :Cool:

----------

